# error code hresult 0x80074003



## chickenmommy

After downloading updates to my digital persona software, I can not log on to windows. Now what do I do? I cannot get past the windows log on to even go to a restore point.
Help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## chickenmommy

I was able to use the boot disc to possibly go to a restore point. It seems a little iffy though. I clicked on system restore about 10 minutes ago, the screen hasn't changed, but if I click system restore again I get a pop up that says system restore is working. I've never seen system restore take this long.


----------



## Kung

You beat me to it. I was going to suggest downloading a repair disc to do just what you're doing, but you're a step ahead. :thumb: Sometimes System Restore can indeed take a long time. I do this multiple times a day; most take 5 minutes or so but some can take as long as 30 or 45 minutes.


----------



## chickenmommy

Allrightythen. I'll not give up yet. Thanks~


----------



## chickenmommy

OK. I left it for the night and when I got up this morning it was still in the same place it was last night. No system restore. 
What happens is on the log on page I have the option of using a fingerprint or a password. When I downloaded updates for the fingerprint software, it apparently wiped out the fingerprint I had stored. 
When I use my password I get the above mentioned code. It doesn't say error code it just gives the HRESULT in caps and the number. The "OK" box doesn't go away but the rest of the log in box does. 
It's really strange. I have googled the code and find pretty much nothing. There is reference to the error for win 7 but I have Vista. 
I can't think of any thing else that may help you guys help me.


----------



## Kung

Ok, back to basics first. When you do start your computer, what specifically happens/doesn't happen? Does it get past the 'splash screen' (where the manufacturer's screen usually pops up)? If so, do you then see the 'Loading Windows' screen? And so on.

The error code above, BTW, references what you already know - a driver error. (I should have looked sooner.)

If you do normally get past the 'splash screen', then what I'd try would be to do the "Last Known Good Configuration" boot. When you turn your computer on and see the manufacturer's screen, repeatedly press the F8 button until you get a bunch of start up options (Safe Mode, Safe Mode with Networking, etc.) Scroll down until you see "Last Known Good Configuration" option with the arrow keys, and press return, and let us know if that helps.


----------



## chickenmommy

Ok, just got home from work and tried the last known good configuration. It's buried in the f12 button under diagnostics. Anyway, I got the same result. Could the update I downloaded have been a trojan horse?


----------



## Nevada

It's most likely a driver problem. Can you boot into safe mode (F8 during bootup)?


----------



## chickenmommy

I haven't tried it because I wouldn't know what to do next  Really. It's sad.


----------



## Nevada

chickenmommy said:


> I haven't tried it because I wouldn't know what to do next  Really. It's sad.


If you can get into safe mode, go to the Device Manager and disable the most likely drivers to be causing the problem, then try booting to normal mode again.

Here is a comprehensive guide from Microsoft Support to help you troubleshoot this kind of difficulty.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135


----------



## chickenmommy

Now when I go in and go to diagnostics to get to the option for safe mode, it goes immediately to a blue screen that says maps testing and goes through colors and sounds, etc. My other choices besides diagnostics are hard drive, dvd/cd, removable devices and network. Oh and set up.
When I push f8 nothing happens. I get to those choices from f12. F2 is set up also.


----------



## Nevada

chickenmommy said:


> Now when I go in and go to diagnostics to get to the option for safe mode, it goes immediately to a blue screen that says maps testing and goes through colors and sounds, etc. My other choices besides diagnostics are hard drive, dvd/cd, removable devices and network. Oh and set up.
> When I push f8 nothing happens. I get to those choices from f12. F2 is set up also.


You do the F8 right after the F2 setup message.


----------



## chickenmommy

I have used your link and am in the process of narrowing it down now. Oddly enough, the fingerprint software drivers aren't it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## chickenmommy

I spoke too soon. It was one of the fingerprint drivers. Not all. 
Thanks for making me feel like there's a net under me.


----------



## Nevada

chickenmommy said:


> I spoke too soon. It was one of the fingerprint drivers. Not all.
> Thanks for making me feel like there's a net under me.


Sounds like a winner!


----------



## chickenmommy

I removed the fingerprint software. It has been loaded on this computer, and been used daily, since I got the computer. Strange. I don't think I will miss it though. It works fine now.


----------

